# Fare tesoro



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Vorrei sapere, per favore, qual è l'equivalente spagnolo dell'espressione italiana "*fare tesoro*".
Grazie amici .
BB.


----------



## irene.acler

Mi diccionario dice: tener en cuenta, tomar en consideración.
Pero a lo mejor hay algo más idiomático..


----------



## traduttrice

¿Sacar provecho?  _*fare tesoro* delle proprie esperienze_


----------



## BolleBlu

Grazie Irene.Acler e Traduttrice ,

allora mi sembra di capire che un'espressione proprio corrispondente all' italiano
non esista... 

posso usare indifferentemente quelle da voi proposte quindi?

Grazie ancora!
Ciao,
BB


----------



## traduttrice

"Hacer tesoro" a mi entender no existe para dar la idea que tiene en Italiano.
También, usaría el verbo "aprender" para "fare tesoro". Pero algo idiomático, en este momento, no se me ocurre. ¡¡¡Sigo pensando!!!


----------



## BolleBlu

traduttrice said:


> "Hacer tesoro" a mi entender no existe para dar la idea que tiene en Italiano.
> También, usaría el verbo "aprender" para "fare tesoro". Pero algo idiomático, en este momento, no se me ocurre. ¡¡¡Sigo pensando!!!



¡Muchísimas gracias Traduttrice!


----------



## irene.acler

Pero, "hacer tesoro" en español existe? Y qué quiere decir entonces?


----------



## traduttrice

No, no existe. O yo desconozco su uso y su significado.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias!


----------



## xeneize

"Hacer tesoro" nunca lo oí...
Las ocpiones que pusieron están re bien, sacar provecho, aprender, tener en cuenta, etc...de idiomático, sin embargo, no se me ocurre nada...
Lo siento Bolle Blu 
Chau


----------



## BolleBlu

xeneize said:


> "Hacer tesoro" nunca lo oí...
> Las ocpiones que pusieron están re bien



¡Muchas gracias xeneize!
Tendría una pregunta para ti : ¿qué quiere decir *re bien*? ¿Algo como "muy bien"?

Grazie 1000!
Ciao!


----------



## traduttrice

BolleBlu said:


> ¿qué quiere decir *re bien*? ¿Algo como "muy bien"?


Sí... se usa mucho en Argentina. Demás está decir que es coloquial.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ancora grazie traduttrice! 
Ciao!


----------



## xeneize

Sì, es así, pero para mí re bien es algo más que _muy bien_, es super bien, expresión esta que es también coloquial.
Yo _re bien_ lo uso muchísimo


----------



## irene.acler

Es un sinónimo de "requetebien", verdad?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, o también _recontrabien_.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, _recontrabien_ no lo conocía! Pero funciona sólo con _bien_, o con cualquier palabra? Por ejemplo, _recontrabueno_ existe?


----------



## xeneize

Hola Irene, existe todo 
Funciona con cualquier adjetivo o adverbio:
_recontra bueno_,_ recontra lindo_, _recontra boludo, recontra mal, recontra bárbaro_...
Mejor escribilo distanciado.
Chau


----------

